# Seeking Image: GBAtemp IRC Staff Group Badge



## Narin (Jan 2, 2009)

You know the icons that appear under your avatar/name that signifies what group/tank you are? Well, currently the #GBAtemp.net IRC Staff group doesn't have a group image to that represents them. So now heres your chance to make an awesome, small, group image for them! The image formats can be bmp, jpg, png and gif and must be fairly small, about the size of the other group images. The image should be around 32 x 32 pixels big though it can be slightly bigger or smaller, though not much.

Thank you again and I can't wait to see what some of you make!

Kupo!
~Narin


----------



## Beware (Jan 2, 2009)

Badass.  I'll get all up on that!


----------



## chuckstudios (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## zidane_genome (Jan 2, 2009)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> ...snip image...



yea... your off a little bit... your image is 1000x1000, the requirement was 32x32...  you were so close too!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 2, 2009)

How about if they use the IRC staff badge (The star looking one) ???
Its pretty much describes it.


			
				chuckstudios said:
			
		

>


Oh my, text is overpowered!


----------



## Osaka (Jan 2, 2009)

that image is very large. I dont think it will fit


----------



## rhyguy (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## B-Blue (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jan 2, 2009)

Whats the difference between irc staff and #gbatemp.net irc staff...


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 2, 2009)

I want to give it a shot too.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jan 2, 2009)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Whats the difference between irc staff and #gbatemp.net irc staff...


I don't even know what's the difference


----------



## Galacta (Jan 3, 2009)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Sir-Fritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think IRC staff is staff of every IRC channel while #gbatemp.net IRC staff is only staff of the channel "#gbatemp.net"
Im not sure.


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 6, 2009)

Here's one. I'll try at some more.






By the way, they are plugs, to avoid any confusion, and the C is an outlet, lol


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 6, 2009)

The difference is the IRC Staff tends to the unrelated Efnet server channels, whereas the GBAtemp IRC Staff tend to the channels on GBAtemp's own server.


----------

